# How small is too small?



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mehpenn said:


> Someone recently asked me: when is a toy poodle considered too small to breed?
> 
> It would, in part, depend on the size of each parent? You obviously want a male slightly smaller, or at minimum the same size as the female?
> 
> But is there a generic, agreed upon size in which reputable breeders would seem too small?


I have no experience with breeding, or even knowledge of it, so this is just my opinion .... 
The smaller the Poodle, the more chances of having something go wrong with the whelping. I definitely think a 3 and even a 4 lb. female is way too small to breed. If someone wants a undersized toy poodle, they would need to wait until the breeder gets an accidental undersize one in a litter. But to purposely breed a very small poodle seems like they are just asking for health issues. 5 or 6 lbs yes, but not smaller than that. IMO.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mehpenn said:


> Someone recently asked me: when is a toy poodle considered too small to breed?
> 
> It would, in part, depend on the size of each parent? You obviously want a male slightly smaller, or at minimum the same size as the female?
> 
> But is there a generic, agreed upon size in which reputable breeders would seem too small?


I think about 5 pounds, 9 1/2" is about as small a a reputable breeder would want to go on the female - but they would prefer an in to slightly oversized.
I have heard somewhat less than reputable breeders speak of breeding 4 - 4.5 pound girls. And then there are the real sleezy ones that will breed 3 pound little dwarfs &#55357;&#56865;


----------

